# Game Over: World of Warcraft wird eingestellt



## MoonC&D (13. Januar 2008)

Zum 31.01.2008 fahren die Server endgültig zum letzten Mal herunter.
9 Millionen zahlende Bots verharren in einer Schockstarre. Ein Zustand, den sie in den vergangenen 3 Jahren, seit Release des Spiel , in diversen Instanzen und Arenen ausreichend einüben konnten.Chefentwickler Jeff Kaplan dazu gegenüber der Presse:
_
"Das Experiment World of Warcraft sollte zeigen, dass Menschen trotz beachtlicher Intelligenz bereit sind, für seelenlosen geistigen Dünnpfiff über Jahre hinweg Geld aus dem Fenster zu werfen."_

Kaplan gewinnt damit eine Wette mit Bill Gates und gleicht damit sein Punktekonto gegenüber Gates aus. Gates hatte seinerseits behauptet, Windows würde sich trotz qualitativ hochwertigerer Konkurrenz auch nach 1995 sein Monopolstatus unter den Betriebssystemen sichern.

Aufgebrachte Fans des bislang erfolgreichsten MMORPG reagieren trotzig:

_"Ich werde mir das Addon trotzdem kaufen!"_

Kapplan hat angekündigt, das zweite Addon zu World of Warcraft trotzdem im Sommer in die Läden zu bringen:

_"Es stört nicht weiter wenn wir jetzt die Server schließen. Die Reaktionen in den offiziellen Foren haben gezeigt, auch ohne Realm wird der Zorn des Lich Königs ein Verkaufsschlager."_

Kapplan deutete an, es werde auch 2009 ein weiteres Addon erscheinen. Inhalt? Geheim.
_
"Wir denken wir können den Usern noch viel mehr zumuten."_

Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## Briefklammer (13. Januar 2008)

also ich weis ja nich aber kann es sein das du irgend wie langeweile hast?


----------



## Melian (13. Januar 2008)

der erste april ist erst in so ungefähr drei monaten...


----------



## xFraqx (13. Januar 2008)

Recht hat er.


----------



## Aíi (13. Januar 2008)

HAHAHA ja man !   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duni (13. Januar 2008)

Du glaubst jetzt dass das hier irgendwer glaubt.
Gib erst mal ne Quelle an. Wird nämlich keine geben.
Naja, schlechter Fake^^


----------



## lollercoaster (13. Januar 2008)

immerhin kreativ^^


----------



## o0Miller0o (13. Januar 2008)

MoonC&D schrieb:


> _"Ich werde mir das Addon trotzdem kaufen!"_






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (13. Januar 2008)

Drogen sind nicht gut...


----------



## Terriom (13. Januar 2008)

Für einen Fake ist es klasse, da gab es schon echt Langweiligeres  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schifahrer (13. Januar 2008)

haha geistiger Dünnpiff absolut zutreffend, Moon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
es gibt in der tat einige ähnlichkeiten zu microsoft, junge programmierer, die nach paar jahren ausgeburnt sin, harte deadlines, gleiche marktstrategie, die typische arroganz, geistiger dünnschiss hahahahaha


----------



## NiZmO` (13. Januar 2008)

das is bisher der größte dünnschiss den ich dieses jahr gelesen habe


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

deine drogen möchte ich haben xD


----------



## Gahid (13. Januar 2008)

bitte closed das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gornos (13. Januar 2008)

also ich fands lustig^^


----------



## Forentroll (13. Januar 2008)

OMG Mooncloud, dass hät ich von dir nicht erwartet ^^
Sonst immer auf Moralapostel gemacht und jetz sowas


----------



## Nightsorcerer (13. Januar 2008)

NiZmO` schrieb:


> das is bisher der größte dünnschiss den ich dieses jahr gelesen habe



/sign*


----------



## M4tt (13. Januar 2008)

Duni schrieb:


> Du glaubst jetzt dass das hier irgendwer glaubt.
> Gib erst mal ne Quelle an. Wird nämlich keine geben.
> Naja, schlechter Fake^^



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zynismus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Te-Rax (13. Januar 2008)

Nette satire, schön ausgedacht, ich finds gut ;P


----------



## Panasori (13. Januar 2008)

lol du hast wohl lange weile xD ich weis zwar nich was das mit der bill gates wette sein soll. es wäre doch glaubhafter wenn du geschriebn hättest er hat mit dem EA Games CEO gewettet oder dem von einer anderen Spielefirma das er ein spiel macht was die läute fesselt^^


----------



## Torador (13. Januar 2008)

Wieso schreiben hier eigentlich so viele, es sei ein schlechter Fake und zu wenig glaubhaft etc.?

Schonmal daran gedacht, dass es das vielleicht garnicht sein soll? Ich finde es toll, eine sehr kreative und intelligente Satire, obwohl ich selber (mit Freude) WoW spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bny' (13. Januar 2008)

Duni schrieb:


> Du glaubst jetzt dass das hier irgendwer glaubt.
> Gib erst mal ne Quelle an. Wird nämlich keine geben.
> Naja, schlechter Fake^^



Glabe kaum, dass das ein Fake sein soll.
Ironie mein Freund....


----------



## Arkoras (13. Januar 2008)

Naja, die einzige Frage ist, wie lange es dauert....bis das hier geschlossen wird...


----------



## Zygron (13. Januar 2008)

loool geiler Beitrag^^


----------



## schifahrer (13. Januar 2008)

hier die bots  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

http://zombiesloveburningcrusade.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Struppistrap (13. Januar 2008)

Es wurde wohl noch etwas bewiesen. Würde WoW tatsächlich abgeschaltet, gäbe es mehr suizid gefährdete Menschen auf diesem Planeten. Oder 9 Millionen weniger? Egal auf jeden Fall reichts wohl, dass sich immer wieder Menschen ihre Wertvolle Zeit nehmen um solche, zwar relativ witzigen, aber dennoch sinnlosen Texte zu schreiben. 

Ich bin mir der Ironie dieser aussage bewusst, schließlich schreibe ich ja auch gearde zu diesem thema^^


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Oh man, ich habs gewusst, ich habs gewusst!
*Notfall-Plan rauskram*


----------



## Alcasim (13. Januar 2008)

Lol er ist doch nur neidisch das sein ach geliebtes DAoC nicht soviele User fasst wie WoW.... Siehe seine anderen Posts


----------



## LeetQotsa (13. Januar 2008)

da scheint jemand gemerkt zu haben, die bsten jahre seines lebens an WoW verschwendet zu haben und lässt seinen frust raus, indem er das spiel schlecht macht.

mögen tu ich´s zwar auch nicht, aber ich vermiese anderen nicht den spaß daran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (13. Januar 2008)

Leute, verkauft euren Sinn für Ironie bitte nicht mehr im AH, nur weils für keine Quest zu gebrauchen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StarFox (13. Januar 2008)

sehr schöner beitrag ^^ 
erinnert an das geträumten leben und nun wacht man auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StarFox (13. Januar 2008)

sehr schöner beitrag ^^ 
erinnert an das geträumten leben und nun wacht man auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw: gibt es weltweit echt 9mio wow-spieler Oo


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Januar 2008)

MoonC&D schrieb:


> Zum 31.01.2008 fahren die Server endgültig zum letzten Mal herunter.
> 9 Millionen zahlende Bots verharren in einer Schockstarre. Ein Zustand, den sie in den vergangenen 3 Jahren, seit Release des Spiel , in diversen Instanzen und Arenen ausreichend einüben konnten.Chefentwickler Jeff Kaplan dazu gegenüber der Presse:
> _
> "Das Experiment World of Warcraft sollte zeigen, dass Menschen trotz beachtlicher Intelligenz bereit sind, für seelenlosen geistigen Dünnpfiff über Jahre hinweg Geld aus dem Fenster zu werfen."_
> ...


Den Schwachsinn soll dir jemand abnehmen?


----------



## Rudi TD (13. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab auf Jeffy gesetzt.


----------



## Thug (13. Januar 2008)

MoonC&D schrieb:


> _
> "Das Experiment World of Warcraft sollte zeigen, dass Menschen trotz beachtlicher Intelligenz bereit sind, für seelenlosen geistigen Dünnpfiff über Jahre hinweg Geld aus dem Fenster zu werfen."_



Ich weiss auch net was mich dazu verleitet hat, aber ich stehe dazu ;P  
Falls Du der Autor bist haste das schön geschrieben, respect!   ;=)


----------



## Tahult (13. Januar 2008)

wohoo!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

für den bruchteil einer sekunde war ich geschockt!!!^^

aber sehr cool gemacht... für'n fake^^


----------



## Rodney (13. Januar 2008)

MoonC&D schrieb:


> _"Ich werde mir das Addon trotzdem kaufen!"_




Sauber.
gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiroon (13. Januar 2008)

Nice (-:


> Kapplan deutete an, es werde auch 2009 ein weiteres Addon erscheinen. Inhalt? Geheim.
> 
> "Wir denken wir können den Usern noch viel mehr zumuten."


----------



## Azerak (13. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich mir die Beiträge angucke: "Das glaubt dir eh keiner"  könnt ich heulen.
Er schreibt dazu in Präsens.. also sind es keine Neuigkeiten oder sonstiges.

Ihr solltet echt mal nachdenken bevor ihr was schreibt.
Aber ist wahrscheinlich bei manchen zu spät... aber hey.. wir sind in einem WoW Forum.. mindestens 90% der Leute verstehen nichtmal einfachste Ironie...


----------



## Nikaru (13. Januar 2008)

*roflmao*

egal welche Drogen du genommen hast ^^ du musst weniger davon nehmen 
und mir was davon abgeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wunderbarer Thread xD


----------



## Serenas (13. Januar 2008)

Azerak schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Beiträge angucke: "Das glaubt dir eh keiner"  könnt ich heulen.
> Er schreibt dazu in Präsens.. also sind es keine Neuigkeiten oder sonstiges.
> 
> *[...]*mindestens 90% der Leute verstehen nichtmal einfachste Ironie...



Da hast du vollkommen recht, keinerlei Sinn für Ironie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beispiel:


Dagonzo schrieb:


> Den Schwachsinn soll dir jemand abnehmen?



Ansonsten einfach köstlich dieses Szenario  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Sere


----------



## klogmo (13. Januar 2008)

hmm wie glaub ich schon geschrieben wurde wäre es glaubhafter wenn du das am 1. april geschrieben hättest aber sonst ganz nett^^


----------



## Galdos (13. Januar 2008)

MoonC&D schrieb:


> Aufgebrachte Fans des bislang erfolgreichsten MMORPG reagieren trotzig:
> 
> _"Ich werde mir das Addon trotzdem kaufen!"_
> 
> ...




Schöner Humor, auch wenn es bei manchen wohl nicht weit von der Wahrheit abweicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


MfG


----------



## Wuschlor (13. Januar 2008)

sehr sehr cool geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonC&D (13. Januar 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Den Schwachsinn soll dir jemand abnehmen?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzwn-nelFIg


----------



## Amenna (13. Januar 2008)

sehr sehr lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VK-Chilla (13. Januar 2008)

MoonC&D du bist der größte noob und depp den es gibt...
denkst doch nit echt das Blizz soviel geld einfach wie du gesagt hast "ausdem fenster werfen würde"!!!!!!!Dann wären sie ja blöd würden ja viel weniger einnahemn machen
Leb weiter in deiner Traumwelt und geh Pokemon spieln ist wohl besser für dich


----------



## killix3 (13. Januar 2008)

total langweilig







> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzwn-nelFIg



das widerrum is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (13. Januar 2008)

@ VK-Chilla: narf!!!!! 
Hast du ne Ahnung, was das Wörtchen "Ironie" bedeu


----------



## Tahult (13. Januar 2008)

uups, da fehlt ja noch was: +tet???^^


----------



## Vanier (13. Januar 2008)

Struppistrap schrieb:


> Es wurde wohl noch etwas bewiesen. Würde WoW tatsächlich abgeschaltet, gäbe es mehr suizid gefährdete Menschen auf diesem Planeten. Oder 9 Millionen weniger? Egal auf jeden Fall reichts wohl, dass sich immer wieder Menschen ihre Wertvolle Zeit nehmen um solche, zwar relativ witzigen, aber dennoch sinnlosen Texte zu schreiben.
> 
> Ich bin mir der Ironie dieser aussage bewusst, schließlich schreibe ich ja auch gearde zu diesem thema^^



Würde ein Solches Inderview im internet die Runden machen gäbs nicht nur Suizid "gefährdete" sondern etliche Suizide.^^


----------



## Kofineas (13. Januar 2008)

Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab herzlich gelacht echt!^^
ich zock trotzdem weiter, binnich halt doof..mir machtet spaß


----------



## Sweny (13. Januar 2008)

Ich musste lachen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich lache auch über alles...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bawagrog (13. Januar 2008)

Echt genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				VK-Chilla schrieb:
			
		

> MoonC&D du bist der größte noob und depp den es gibt...
> denkst doch nit echt das Blizz soviel geld einfach wie du gesagt hast "ausdem fenster werfen würde"!!!!!!!Dann wären sie ja blöd würden ja viel weniger einnahemn machen
> Leb weiter in deiner Traumwelt und geh Pokemon spieln ist wohl besser für dich


Naja ganz ehrlich... halt dich lieber von Foren fern. Wenn man so begriffsstutzig ist, sollte man vielleicht nochmal nachdenken bevor man rumflamt^^


----------



## realten (13. Januar 2008)

Bawagrog schrieb:


> Echt genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nö finde ich nicht. Ein paar Zeilen da hinhauen reicht nicht für "genial". Genial wärs gewesen wenn das Datum nicht so offensichtlich falsch ( in 16 Tagen, ja nee is klar, das ist etwa so als wenn jemand einen 63 Euro-Schein fälscht) gewesen wäre und dazu noch ein paar gut 'gefakte' Bilder oder sowas.

Ein fake ist dann genial, wenn die Mehrheit der Leute drauf reinfällt. Hier ist nicht ein einziger drauf angesprungen, nonimmals die ganz dummen ^^.


----------



## Godo (13. Januar 2008)

looooool, das hast du dir bestimmt ausgedacht! Auf den Fake bin ich nicht reingefallen, nooooob! 

(ich schreib das besser dazu, nachdem ich hier einige beiträge gelesen habe muss ich ernsthaft an der Interpretationsfähigkeit einiger Leute zweifeln: Das war eine Satire, und damit meine ich sowohl meinen Beitrag als auch den des Threaderstellers.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

(Edit: Ich schreib besser noch etwas weiter: Das bedeutet dass er niemanden reinlegen, sondern gewissermaßen einen Denkanstoß geben wollte. Mh, oder das Ziel des Textes soll einfacher Spott und keine Satire sein, ich hoffe jedoch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber gut geschrieben...)


----------



## Gnoim (13. Januar 2008)

omg

Ist ein Aprilscherz, gell?  Bei dem Spiel: "WoW" ist alles rechtens. Also schreibt keinen "Dünnpfiff".


----------



## Thyphon (13. Januar 2008)

loooooooooooool
probleme kann man haben..


----------



## Devilyn (13. Januar 2008)

hehe^^

Aufjedenfall gelungen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DontTouch (13. Januar 2008)

Finde es sehr gut geschrieben und musste auch lachen, wo ich das gelesen hab, sehr gute Satire!

Oh... Mist... spiele ja Schurke und muss mich ja anpassen, sonst mag mich keiner mehr (Achtung Ironie)

Ey, voll der Faaaaaakeeee


----------



## CroBoy (13. Januar 2008)

Nice, einfallsreiches FAKE


----------



## Vaan (13. Januar 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dieser Meisterleistung der Kreativität!
Würde es stimmen, würde in den WoW-Foren von den Mitarbeitern nicht vom Patch 2.4 geredet der ja in einigen Wochen kommen soll
Oder meinst du Sie fahren die Server runter damit wir in ruhe Karneval feiern können?

prost,
Vaan


----------



## BLUEYE (13. Januar 2008)

Der Text soll euch zum Nachtdenken bringen. Die jenigen, die hier "FAKE" schreien, oder irgendwie speckulieren, ob die Server wirklich runtergefahren werden, haben wohl den verstand von nem Busch.

Sehr gelungen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (13. Januar 2008)

holla die waldfee

schöner text

vl nehms sich na paar leute die botschaft zuherzen und lernen spiel von leben unterscheiden


----------



## Occasus (13. Januar 2008)

^.^ sehr kreativer text

passt auch zu den momentanen problemen in WoW.


----------



## grauschopf (13. Januar 2008)

intelligent und witzig....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (13. Januar 2008)

intelligent ? witzig ? kreativ ? geil ?

eher nicht...

hier macht sich nur jemand über ein ganz normales spiel lustig ... 
(und dies dann auch noch total unglaubhaft)

hätte er geschrieben 3 monate nach lichking eröffnung wird WoW geschlossen hätten ein paar süchtige idioten es vielleicht geglaubt....

mich hat es kein stück zum lachen gebracht...

aber wahrscheinlich wurden hier einige schon so verblödet durch die ganzen foren das sie über jeden mist lachen...
der quatsch sollte zwar nur ein witz sein aber er ist einfach nicht gut genug für meine ansprüche...
das hätte man einfach besser rüberbringen können...

aber es scheint ja für die restlichen user hier gut genug zu sein...

sorry für fehler im text...


----------



## Tahult (13. Januar 2008)

@Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand: kannst du dir vorstellen, dass grade dieses "unglaubwürdige" der witz ist??
wahrscheinlich nicht. sowas nennt man ironie/satire. 
aber so wie du schreibst, hattest du eher angst, dass da was dran sein könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaEgo (13. Januar 2008)

@MoonC&D :

Als erstes mal, von mir bekommste ne 2+ , dann richte ich mich an die Leute die hier geantwortet haben :

Die, die es nicht verstehen :
Schaltet verdammt nochmal Euer Gehirn ein bevor Ihr was antwortet!

Die, die es nicht verstanden haben aber sagen das sie es nicht glauben :
Resettet mal Euer Gehirn und gebt nicht auf, Ihr seit auf dem richtigen weg !

Die, die sagen es hätte am 1.April gepostet werden sollen :
Das hätte (leider) bei den vielen Geistig verkrüppelten nichts gebracht,
Sie würden es trotzdem Glauben/nicht verstehen^^

Die, die es verstanden haben :
Hört auf zu versuchen die anderen aufklären zu wollen,
regt Euch deswegen gar nicht erst auf, reine Zeitverschwendung.
Ich schließe mich mit diesem post auch mit ein...

Einen Link zum Thema Satire hat es ja bereits gegeben, nur wirklich schade
das man überhaupt darauf hinweisen muß...

(Vorsicht seitenhieb^)
Ihr könnt froh sein das es hier keine Mods gibt die genug Arsch in der Hose haben
um mal richtig auf zu räumen, besonders in den Kommentaren zu den Items!
Wenn ich da löschen dürfte *sabber* bräuchte ich alle 3 Tage eine neue Maus.

Ach und ja ich habe langeweile, ich habe Nachtschicht und sitze hier 12 Stunden Montag bis Sonntag.

Anschließend werde ich diesen Post ignorieren, also bitte PM an mich falls mich jemand beleidigen will
damit ich diese weiterleiten kann.....

Und wenn Du das hier alles bis zum schluß gelesen hast, dann hab ich eine schlechte Nachricht für Dich:
Du hast einen Dachschaden, geh spielen oder beglücke deine Freundin/Freund mit deiner Anwesenheit
aber verschwende Deine zeit nicht mit so etwas hier !

Bitte, Danke, mfg, du mich auch mal etc etc etc...


----------



## DerArctic (13. Januar 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> intelligent ? witzig ? kreativ ? geil ?
> 
> eher nicht...
> 
> ...



Mein gott,
Ich frag mich wer der dumme is - es war nie sein ziel glaubhaft zu sein ! 
wie bereits ( 10000 mal ) gesagt wurde, war das eine Satire - wer nicht weiß was das ist sollte ma mama wiki befragen -  Also wollte er ( ebenfals schon 1000 mal gesagt ) auf lustige weise die aktuelle situation in WoW verarschen .
Nun findest du es nicht lustig,ok muss ja auch net jedermanns humor sein , aber du begründest es damit dass es nicht glaubwürdig is... LOGIK?  
Hätte das net geschrieben,wennde am Ende nicht nochmal nen Flame losgelassen hättest.
Weil dein geistiger Horizont scheinbar net weiter als bis zum Supermarkt um die Ecke reicht,musste den andern erstmal dummheit zuschreiben.

Fazit : Traurig


----------



## Torador (13. Januar 2008)

BLUEYE schrieb:


> Der Text soll euch zum Nachtdenken bringen. Die jenigen, die hier "FAKE" schreien, oder irgendwie speckulieren, ob die Server wirklich runtergefahren werden, haben wohl den verstand von nem Busch.
> 
> Sehr gelungen!
> 
> ...




Hm, das du als Intelligenzvergleich ausgerechnet einen Busch heranziehst, lässt aber auch wieder Raum für Spekulationen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Busch oder Bush, Zufall oder Anspielung, das ist hier die Frage, mir erscheint beides sinnvoll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wir wollen nicht auch noch politisch werden, es irren schon genung verwirrte Menschen in diesem Thread umher.


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (13. Januar 2008)

*guckt gelangweilt ein paar kommentare sich an*

klar sollte der blödsinn nur ein witz sein...

aber ich finds ganz ehrlich nicht so lustig wie alle anderen...
ich halte es einfach für langweilig...
aber wie ihr wollt... 
*steht auf und geht richtung tür*
ich hab jetzt besseres zu tun als hier kommentare abzugeben...
schlagt euch ruhig die ganze nacht um die ohren...

sorry für fehler im text...


----------



## Seryma (13. Januar 2008)

also beim titel  



> Game Over: World of Warcraft wird eingestellt



wurde mir erstmal angst und bange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nee spaß bei seite, das is jawohl nich dein ernst?! 

Ganz ehrlich:  LEUTE LASST DIE FINGER VON DROGEN!!!


----------



## CRUSH111 (13. Januar 2008)

MIMIMI?!
Naja manche Leute haben eben nix zu tun genauso wie ich weil ich jetzt gerade wirklich auf diesen Thread antworte aber man muss sich auch mal die Zeit nehmen und jegliche geistlichen Funktionen abschalten.


----------



## Tahult (13. Januar 2008)

geistliche??? die hat nur der papst und paar andere. du meinst "geistige"^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZarDocKs (13. Januar 2008)

Sehr schön geschrieben ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dieser Text zeigt ja auch mal die Angriffs bereitschaft vieler Wow spieler sätze wie du idiot ,will jetzt nicht ausfallend werden, bestätigen doch ein Bild davon das zuviel Wow nicht gut ist und man soll sich auch nicht mit einem Spiel indivizieren das führt zum Realitäts verlust. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudi TD (13. Januar 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Drogen sind nicht gut...



Ach nicht ??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudi TD (13. Januar 2008)

MoonC&D schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzwn-nelFIg






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fixfox10 (13. Januar 2008)

Sagen wir mal so: Wir haben leicht geschmunzelt.

Für die Flamer wünsche ich mir auch bei buffed eine Ignor-Liste.

Aber immerhin wird man (mal wieder) daran erinnert, was für Vollpfosten so durch Azeroth laufen.



Zum eigentlichen Kern des Threads:

Was passiert denn nun, wenn Blizz  WIRKLICH  die Arbeit an unserem allseits beliebten Spiel einstellt?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zugegeben, das wird nicht mehr in diesem Jahr passieren, aber glaubt hier irgendjemand daran, daß das mit unserer Community ewig so weitergeht??

QUO VADIS, WOW??


----------



## Aíi (14. Januar 2008)

lord baldrian... du bist ein depp, möchtegern, besserwisser, hundsf...e

sry aber du tust mir leid, warum treibst du dich eigentlich in diesem forum rum ? hast du nich was besseres zu tun


----------



## Ashura1987 (14. Januar 2008)

Gibt doch wirklich schlimmeres als diesen Post hier...
Geschmunzelt hab, JA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wieso so viel schreiben? Wenns euch nicht juckt, oben rechts ist das X für SCHLIESSEN und das Thema ist für euch durch!

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## mrxxx007 (14. Januar 2008)

sehr lust  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  find den text spitze ^^ und super super super lustig


----------



## Violator (14. Januar 2008)

MoonC&D schrieb:


> Zum 31.01.2008 fahren die Server endgültig zum letzten Mal herunter.
> 9 Millionen zahlende Bots verharren in einer Schockstarre. Ein Zustand, den sie in den vergangenen 3 Jahren, seit Release des Spiel , in diversen Instanzen und Arenen ausreichend einüben konnten.Chefentwickler Jeff Kaplan dazu gegenüber der Presse:
> _
> "Das Experiment World of Warcraft sollte zeigen, dass Menschen trotz beachtlicher Intelligenz bereit sind, für seelenlosen geistigen Dünnpfiff über Jahre hinweg Geld aus dem Fenster zu werfen."_
> ...




Nur mal so eine Frage: Kann das sein das das ein Fake ist?
weil sonst wäre das zu Lesen auf der Offiziellen "World of Warcraft" Seite.

Das wäre echt Schade wenn das wirklich so wäre, ich hoffe es nicht.


"Wer Rechtsschreibfehler findet darf sie Behalten"


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Violator schrieb:


> Nur mal so eine Frage: Kann das sein das das ein Fake ist?
> weil sonst wäre das zu Lesen auf der Offiziellen "World of Warcraft" Seite.
> 
> Das wäre echt Schade wenn das wirklich so wäre, ich hoffe es nicht.
> "Wer Rechtsschreibfehler findet darf sie Behalten"


Omg, wo ist dein gesunder Menschenverstand?
Denk logisch! Als ob das wahr wäre...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Januar 2008)

hehe. ich musste schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brabbel (14. Januar 2008)

MoonC&D schrieb:


> Kaplan gewinnt damit eine Wette mit Bill Gates und gleicht damit sein Punktekonto gegenüber Gates aus. Gates hatte seinerseits behauptet, Windows würde sich trotz qualitativ hochwertigerer Konkurrenz auch nach 1995 sein Monopolstatus unter den Betriebssystemen sichern.



Ok, welches Betriebssystem war damals derart gut und beliebt? Wenn man bedenkt das erst Win95 Microsoft zum Durchbruch verholfen hat.

Nun, jemand wird den Kontext schon verstanden haben. Ich leider nicht.


----------



## Aseria (14. Januar 2008)

Meine güte, wie dumm manche Menschen hier im Forum sind, ist ja nicht mehr feierlich. Nichtmal Ironie verstehen die meisten 9 jährigen hier.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer sowas ernst nimmt, sollte sich echt mal fragen, ob der vorzeitige Schulabbruch, wegen WoW sich gelohnt hat.....


----------



## TerekNor (14. Januar 2008)

Originell..^^...und um einiges klüger, als jene, die glauben er meine das ernst..oder solche, die es für "Dünnschiss" (die Ausdrucksweise sagt ja alles) halten. Wem die drei zusätzlichen Gehirnzellen für Satire fehlen, darf getrost weiter Urerde farmen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Januar 2008)

Toll dann muss ich ja wieder Diablo spielen @.@;


----------



## Zentoro (14. Januar 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> lol du hast wohl lange weile xD ich weis zwar nich was das mit der bill gates wette sein soll. es wäre doch glaubhafter wenn du geschriebn hättest er hat mit dem EA Games CEO gewettet oder dem von einer anderen Spielefirma das er ein spiel macht was die läute fesselt^^



So viele die den wirklich guten Text nicht verstanden haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonC&D (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo Buffed-Community!

Erst einmal freut es mich, dass viele den Text "verstanden" haben und vielleicht ein wenig lachen konnten ;-)
Das spricht natürlich für euch.

Im offiziellen Forum geht es bekanntlicherweise ein wenig "anders" zu um hier nicht allzu bewertend zu formulieren ;-)

Gerade eben wurde der Thread auch durch die Forenmoderation geschlossen, nachdem sich nach dem bekannten Prinzip eine gewisse Egendynamik entwickelt hatte. 

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...38&sid=3#50

Alles in allem aber eine herrliche Diskussion über Lebensinhalte, Pseudointellektualität, Witz vs. Satire und blankes Unverständnis.

Würde es im offiziellen Forum eine PM Möglichkeit geben, ich glaube das Postfach wäre "rant"voll ;-)
Für alle die mir hier per PM ihre Befürchtungen über den Wahrheitsgehalt des Originaltextes, die ich hoffentlich entkräften konnte ;-), haben zukommen lassen bricht die Welt also noch nicht zusammen.

An alle, die mich hier im Forum und per PM zur Hölle wünschen:
Weswegen?

Ich glaube nicht, dass ich euch etwas weggenommen habe... oder doch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (14. Januar 2008)

ICh mein schon nach dem Topic wusste glaub ich jeder das es wieder mal
IRGNEDWAS ist =) 

aber - ich muss sagen es ist das beste IRGENDWAS was ich seit langen wiedermal gelesen hab =)
also GZ 

find ich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jo wir erstellen uns dann alle Privat Server - und zocken nur mehr legendary items vs blizzard selber =)


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. Januar 2008)

Violator schrieb:


> Nur mal so eine Frage: Kann das sein das das ein Fake ist?
> weil sonst wäre das zu Lesen auf der Offiziellen "World of Warcraft" Seite.
> 
> Das wäre echt Schade wenn das wirklich so wäre, ich hoffe es nicht.
> "Wer Rechtsschreibfehler findet darf sie Behalten"



Danke an den Thread-Ersteller.
Wobei ich sagen muss, das komischste ist nicht der Thread selber (obwohl sehr gut gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
sondern Kommentare wie dieser hier (aber auch andere ähnliche) 

Erste Sahne ...danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magicnorris (14. Januar 2008)

zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /vote 4 sticky^^


----------



## Asoriel (14. Januar 2008)

ja, ich find das echt super.

/sticky
/push 

Großer Applaus an dich xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> deine drogen möchte ich haben xD



Glaub mir, willst du nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magicnorris (14. Januar 2008)

möchte sowas ähnliches im war forum sehen.. =)


----------



## Shiv0r (14. Januar 2008)

Hab zwar nicht alles gelesen  (von den Atworten her), aber es war sowas von klar, dass viele es nicht verstehen. Die eigentliche Zielgruppe halt.

Weiter so!
Kauft das kommende Addon, bleibt bei WoW!!!

In diesem Sinne


----------



## gangstervsfox (14. Januar 2008)

is nur ausm offizielen forum geklaut^^ fanden die dort schon nicht lustig...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

gangstervsfox schrieb:


> is nur ausm offizielen forum geklaut^^ fanden die dort schon nicht lustig...



Ist doch klar - "WAAS??? Ein Witz über mein Lieblingsspiel, wie es geschlossen wird? *heul, schluchz - FlameFlame!!*

Naja, Humor muss man haben.

Ich finds gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagobert001 (14. Januar 2008)

Rein Wirtschaftlich 


WARUM sollte man das nicht weiterbrtreiben wenn millionen von Menschen monatlich ca 13Euro dafür bezahlen?

Hmm...

( rechnet mal hoch was da rauskommt und das ist noch Monatlich) 

SEHR UNGLAUBWÜRDIG 

oder..


----------



## Minati (14. Januar 2008)

An den TE: Nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber am allerbesten gefallenmir nur die Kommentare der Buffed.de-User. Einfach herrlich, was in den Köpfen von manchen Leuten so vor sich geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Pierce (14. Januar 2008)

Das is doch kein Fake, ihr Spezialisten. In diesem für MMOG-Verhältnisse absolut selten kreativen und liebevoll erarbeitetem Beitrag ist an keiner Stelle eine Absicht zu erkennen auch nur irgendwen aus der WoW Community zu täuschen. Das ganze ist für jeden mit IQ über 30 eindeutig eine von SARKASMUS gekennzeichnete Kritik an unkritischen WoW-Spielern... und ganz nebenbei noch lustig.

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (14. Januar 2008)

HdRO- und Warhammer-spieler, huscht euch hier weg.. ^^ Es wird auch euch treffen.. xD


----------



## Grimmrog (14. Januar 2008)

das einzige was dieser Therad beweist: Ihr könnt keinen eröffnen ohne euch vollzuflamen, vielen fehlen heutzutage anscheinend die einfachste Begriffe um sich vernünftig in Schrift und Sprache auszudrücken, echt traurig, ihr seid das Spiegelbild der community, und wennd ann Zeitungen was über aggressivität Berichten bräuchten sie nur eure Beitrage hier hinzufügen und schon haben sie ne Bestätigung.


----------



## Lokibu (14. Januar 2008)

Ich finde es genial und damit meine ich nicht den Text, sondern die Reaktion deren die gepostet haben, nachdem bereits 3 Seiten vorher mehrere erkannt haben, dass der Text nur ironisch war.

Ich musste mehr darüber lachen als über den Text. Wieso? Naja ich stelle mir das bildlich vor (eigentlich nicht nötig, gibt genug Comedy-Sendungen die das zeigen). 

Wie ich mir das vorstelle? Also 10 Leute sitzen an einem runden Tisch. Einer sagt obigen Text. Der erste fällt darauf rein, die restlichen 7 lachen (reihum) und erkennen Ironie, der 10te sieht aus wie ein Mensch aus der Steinzeit und regt sich auf, dass das nicht stimmt. 

Aber ich habe Verständniss für solche Leute, die stehen meistens selber unter gesetzlicher Betreuung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. Januar 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> das einzige was dieser Therad beweist: Ihr könnt keinen eröffnen ohne euch vollzuflamen, vielen fehlen heutzutage anscheinend die einfachste Begriffe um sich vernünftig in Schrift und Sprache auszudrücken, echt traurig, ihr seid das Spiegelbild der community, und wennd ann Zeitungen was über aggressivität Berichten bräuchten sie nur eure Beitrage hier hinzufügen und schon haben sie ne Bestätigung.



Dazu sollte man auch mal einen Punkt zwischen die Sätze setzen. Das liest sich dann einfacher.

Soviel zu "vernünftig in Schrift und Sprache".
Setzen 6  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mollari (14. Januar 2008)

Satire darf alles!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist Satire und noch dazu gute.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiter so!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gumbie (14. Januar 2008)

Naja
Gut gemacht aber.....
Blizz führt ein *EXPERIMENT* mit uns durch, welches zeigen soll dass es dumme menschen gibt?
Entwickelt für mehrere MILLIONEN/MILLIARDEN neue Erweiterungen stellt Hunderte Arbeiter ein für ein
*EXPERIMENT* Ok wenn du meinst......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slayer3012 (14. Januar 2008)

so ein bullshit...-.- sollte man echt zensieren son schwachsinn>.<:/


----------



## Amarillo (14. Januar 2008)

NiZmO` schrieb:


> das is bisher der größte dünnschiss den ich dieses jahr gelesen habe



Glüchwunsch zum ersten Post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mgfhaki (14. Januar 2008)

ich fands auch amüsant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (14. Januar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Dazu sollte man auch mal einen Punkt zwischen die Sätze setzen. Das liest sich dann einfacher.
> 
> Soviel zu "vernünftig in Schrift und Sprache".
> Setzen 6
> ...




ohh ja ganz böse, die 2 fehler sind einfach Tippfehler, das kann man ganz leicht daran sehen, das nur 2 Buchstaben verdreht sind und ich komme eben ohne Flamen aus, im Gegensatz zu anderen. Also hat das nicht direkt was damit zu tun, sich nicht ausdrücken zu können, nur weiß ich, wie ich ohne Schimpfworte meine Meinungs ausdrücken kann. Tja du machst ja nie Fehler, schön daß es noch so perfekte Leute wie doch gibt, die dann gleich wieder einen drauf aufmerksam machen.
Achso damit ich es nicht vergesse. Ich schreib jetzt nur noch kurze Sätze. Sätze mit Punkten. Die Sätze lassen sich dann schöner lesen. Ich hoffe dir gefällt das so besser.


----------



## Imbachar (14. Januar 2008)

Ich bin vor lachen fast vom Stuhl gefallen xD


----------



## demaxl (14. Januar 2008)

hehe nette Idee


----------



## Aiont (14. Januar 2008)

lol du hast definitiv langeweile aber ich finds geil !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (14. Januar 2008)

LoL, das würde Blizzard mit 100% machen...

Hey, welchen Dealer hasst du man? der hat dir glaub was anderes reingemischt^^

ich kann auch ned Wikipedia seite angeben:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natursekt

LoL^^


----------



## Ematra (14. Januar 2008)

NiZmO` schrieb:


> das is bisher der größte dünnschiss den ich dieses jahr gelesen habe




Humor ist halt nicht jedermann gegeben. Dem Threadsteller zum Glück schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Belgor (14. Januar 2008)

Leute das sollte ein WITZ sein und Ihr reagiert so als ob Ihr das ernst meint o_O Muss wohl doch was dran sein das WoW bei einigen/vielen Leute das RealLife ersetzt ...




Belgor


----------



## Juzo (14. Januar 2008)

Oh mann  da frag ich mich doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## castaman (14. Januar 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> LoL, das würde Blizzard mit 100% machen...
> 
> Hey, welchen Dealer hasst du man? der hat dir glaub was anderes reingemischt^^
> 
> ...



der Text selber vom TE ist einfach lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 super gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wenn ich solche Posts wie den hier zitierten lese, dann frage ich mich echt nur noch was das soll...
Glaubt ihr jeder der einen IQ höher als 70 hat, nimmt Drogen ? ---> hahaha eure Posts sind ja sooooowas von UNlustig....
Aua sowas tut echt weh...

Greetz


----------



## Thug (14. Januar 2008)

VK-Chilla schrieb:


> MoonC&D du bist der größte noob und depp den es gibt...
> denkst doch nit echt das Blizz soviel geld einfach wie du gesagt hast "ausdem fenster werfen würde"!!!!!!!Dann wären sie ja blöd würden ja viel weniger einnahemn machen
> Leb weiter in deiner Traumwelt und geh Pokemon spieln ist wohl besser für dich


ARRRRGGG, wie kann man denn nur soweit neben sein eigenes "Ich" stehen? Wie hast du das gemacht? stürzt Du Dich abends vom Hausdach und lässt Dich auf den Kopf fallen?  Leute bitte, wenn Ihr euer Gehirn wie in diesem Fall anscheinend versoffen habt, oder die die vielleicht noch nie eins besessen haben, bitte 
lasst es sein hier auf  irgendwelche Themen zu antworten, Die Mehrheit der Community wäre Euch wirklich
sehr sehr dankbar. In diesem Sinne, have a nice day und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Thug aka Harm


----------



## M°ýË (14. Januar 2008)

Post 1. gehts dir noch gut???


----------



## M°ýË (14. Januar 2008)

So ne scheiße sollte man sperren. 
/closed pls -----....------


----------



## Ematra (14. Januar 2008)

VK-Chilla schrieb:


> MoonC&D du bist der größte noob und depp den es gibt...
> denkst doch nit echt das Blizz soviel geld einfach wie du gesagt hast "ausdem fenster werfen würde"!!!!!!!Dann wären sie ja blöd würden ja viel weniger einnahemn machen
> Leb weiter in deiner Traumwelt und geh Pokemon spieln ist wohl besser für dich




Tsss... Auf diese Antwort kann ich Dir eigentlich nur drei Definitionen aus der Wikipedia ans Herz legen.


Die Ironie (griechisch &#949;&#7984;&#961;&#969;&#957;&#949;&#943;&#945; eironeía, wörtlich „sich friedlich stellen“) ist eine Äußerung, welche – meist unausgesprochene – Erwartungen aufdeckt, indem zum Schein das Gegenteil behauptet wird.

Satire (lat. satira; von satura lanx: „mit Früchten gefüllte Schale“, im übertragenen Sinne: „bunt gemischtes Allerlei“; früher fälschlich auf Satyr zurückgeführt, daher die ältere Schreibweise Satyra) ist eine Spottdichtung, die mangelhafte Tugend oder gesellschaftliche Missstände anklagt.

Der Begriff der Dummheit kann als der Gegensatz zur Weisheit verstanden werden. Meyers Konversations-Lexikon definiert Dummheit als das Unvermögen, aus Wahrgenommenem die richtigen Schlüsse zu ziehen.

Edit: Gilt auch für die beiden Einträge über mir.

Edit 2: Und den unter mir.


----------



## Térshàk (14. Januar 2008)

dummer spast,
du glaubst doch nicht ehct was du dort oben geschrieben hast...
eine wette zwischen bill gates und jeff kapplan, ja klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


solche leute wie du sollten gar nicht so einem solchen forum zu tun haben


----------



## Littleheroe (14. Januar 2008)

lol, geil!


----------



## Godo (14. Januar 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> *guckt gelangweilt ein paar kommentare sich an*
> 
> klar sollte der blödsinn nur ein witz sein...
> 
> ...




Wenn ich es nicht mit meinen eigenen Augen sehen würde dann könnte ich es nicht glauben- er hat es immer noch nicht verstanden

Gilt natürlich auch für einige andere, aber wer es selbst nach einer persönlichen Erläuterung nicht begreift... dem ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen...


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. Januar 2008)

Térshàk schrieb:


> dummer spast,
> du glaubst doch nicht ehct was du dort oben geschrieben hast...
> eine wette zwischen bill gates und jeff kapplan, ja klar
> 
> ...



Cool und wieder einen Tiefflieger abgeschossen *rofl*

MoonC&D führst du ne Strichliste oder schnitzt du dir Kerben in deine Maus für jeden Treffer wie diesen ???


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Ey, einige Leute sind hier echt zu beneiden. SO viel Dummheit muss echt schick sein.

Wenn man solch einen, vor Ironie triefenden, Thread liest und sich dann nicht amüsiert, weil man denkt, das sei ernst gemeint, muss man echt was an der Birne haben.


----------



## Bloodlight (14. Januar 2008)

ä na ja ich hab ja mit bekommen das hdro und gw zu dummheit und wahnsinn führt aber so was loles hab ich noch nie gelesen ^^ ..hast dus nie über lvl5 geschafft oder was hast du gegen wow ??


----------



## Kofineas (14. Januar 2008)

BLUEYE schrieb:


> haben wohl den verstand von nem Busch.


Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und sagen von einem Georg W. ~


----------



## Phantomjäger (14. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach genial!

ne verschwörungstheorie in die Blizzard mit eingebunden ist hmmmm 

klingt gut könnte man bestimmt nen Film draus machen ^^


----------



## Godo (14. Januar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Cool und wieder einen Tiefflieger abgeschossen *rofl*
> 
> MoonC&D führst du ne Strichliste oder schnitzt du dir Kerben in deine Maus für jeden Treffer wie diesen ???




Hehe, ich muss zugeben dieser Thread eignet sich in gewisser Weise als IQ Test  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Obgleich auch nur mit den Stufen "unterdurchschnittlich" und ">unterdurchschnittlich"
Aber eigentlich ist es doch traurig mit anzusehen wie ignorant und naiv doch manche Menschen sind... Ich möchte auf keinen Fall behaupten dass alle die die es offensichtlich nicht verstanden haben "kiddys" sind, denn selbst ein gewöhliches Kleinkind würde nach dermaßen vielen Erläuterungen nachdenklich werden...
In diesem Sinne verabschiede ich mich von diesem Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


P.S.: Trotzdem gute Idee der Text, MoonC&D.


----------



## C-Drag (14. Januar 2008)

lol leute seid doch net so verbohrt, da is mal einer kreativ und lustig dann wird er gleich von paar leuten geflamet^^ 

fands nice gruß


----------



## Zilrôt-Thrall (14. Januar 2008)

MoonC&D schrieb:


> Zum 31.01.2008 fahren die Server endgültig zum letzten Mal herunter.
> 9 Millionen zahlende Bots verharren in einer Schockstarre. Ein Zustand, den sie in den vergangenen 3 Jahren, seit Release des Spiel , in diversen Instanzen und Arenen ausreichend einüben konnten.Chefentwickler Jeff Kaplan dazu gegenüber der Presse:
> _
> "Das Experiment World of Warcraft sollte zeigen, dass Menschen trotz beachtlicher Intelligenz bereit sind, für seelenlosen geistigen Dünnpfiff über Jahre hinweg Geld aus dem Fenster zu werfen."_
> ...



Für so etwas sollte man dich verklagen ...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Zilrôt-Thrall schrieb:


> Für so etwas sollte man dich verklagen ...



Für sowas lach ich dich aus.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. Januar 2008)

Zilrôt-Thrall schrieb:


> Für so etwas sollte man dich verklagen ...



Genau! Wegen strafbarem Humor.

Und als Strafe gibt 20 Peitschenhieb auf die Lachmuskeln!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Januar 2008)

Dieser Thread, bzw. die meisten Antworten beweisen nur wieder WIE degeneriert unsere Gesellschaft ist ^^
Aber es ist immer wieder ein halber Lachkrampf, Kommentare von Leuten zu lesen die es absolut nicht verstanden haben XD

Und nebenbei, als ich den Titel auf der Buffed Startseite gelesen habe war mir auch erstmal nur ein großes "WTF?!" im Kopf, auch wenn ich nicht unbedingt der WoWzocker bin ^^

Aber gefährlich ist der Thread schon, wer weiß... die nächsten Tage werden sicher die Nachrichten voll davon sein, dass etliche Jugendliche und Kinder Selbstmord begangen haben ;-)


----------



## Hubautz (14. Januar 2008)

Zilrôt-Thrall schrieb:


> Für so etwas sollte man dich verklagen ...



Das sind doch Fakes, oder?  Also manche Antworten, nicht der Thread. So bescheuert kann man doch gar nicht sein.


----------



## Crash_hunter (14. Januar 2008)

hilfe ich hab hier doch schon was reingepostet!!! Also wenn wer meinen post findet sagt ma bescheid...oder wurde der gelöscht (unwahrscheinlich war kein böser post)


na ja suche noch ma... (sry wegen off topic)


----------



## Mornedhél (14. Januar 2008)

Super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber noch amüsanter finde ich die antworten derer die es nicht verstanden haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oldolaf (14. Januar 2008)

Mir gefällt der Post und wie auch ingame zeigt sich an den Antworten, dass viele schon bald 12 Jahre werden und nach und nach die geistige Reife entwickeln, einen bestimmten Sinn oder eine Absicht hinter dem geschriebenen zu entdecken. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masqlin (14. Januar 2008)

Sry, aber der Thread ist super, erstens wegen dem tollen Bericht und zweitens wegen den intellektuellen Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüsse


----------



## Scipiona (14. Januar 2008)

Großes Lob an den TE.
Hab schon lange nicht mehr so geschmunzelt... 
Schade das der threat im offiziellen WoW-forum nen close bekommen hat...
Hätte die Diskussion gern weiterverfolgt.
Bei manchen usern hier kann man nur den Schluss ziehen, das sie eventuell geistig nicht ganz auf der höhe sind oder immernoch nicht gemerkt haben das Schulbildung> WoW ist.
Ach ja und nochmal an alle die meinen Kraftausdrücke verstärken jedes Argument, wenn ihr sie schon benutz weils ja voll cool und imba ist und Aggro Berlin das ja auch so macht... bitte verschont uns damit, die eine geistige Reife von nem erwachsenem haben (auch wenn vll. einige die den Post des TE verstanden haben noch nicht erwachsen sind, will hier keinen Kiddy flame mit einbauen) wir können nämlich auch ohne Kraftausdrücke argumentieren.


----------



## Shiv0r (14. Januar 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Das sind doch Fakes, oder?  Also manche Antworten, nicht der Thread. So bescheuert kann man doch gar nicht sein.




Als erstes möchte man sicher denken, solche Menschen würden nicht existieren, aber wie will man sich sonst dann die 9mio WoW-Accounts erklären? ;-)


Solche "moves" wie "man sollte dich verklagen" und "sowas sollte man zensieren" sind einfach nur der Brüller, weiter so, lasst euch nicht einschüchtern!!!

 P.S:  Um solche Sprüche, wie "du spielst doch selber" etwas einzudämmen: klar spiele ich (noch), denn jeh besser die Ausrüstung, umso höher die "Aufwandsentschädigung". :-)


MfG


----------



## MoonC&D (14. Januar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Cool und wieder einen Tiefflieger abgeschossen *rofl*
> 
> MoonC&D führst du ne Strichliste oder schnitzt du dir Kerben in deine Maus für jeden Treffer wie diesen ???



Ja klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## megeres (14. Januar 2008)

Zu dem Ganzen fällt mir nur ein sehr schönes Zitat aus einem anderen Beitrag (ich glaube auch aus diesem Forum) ein:

Vorsicht! Ironie setzt Intelligenz beim Empfänger voraus!


In diesem Sinne!


----------



## Thursoni (14. Januar 2008)

Nicht lustig... Was findet ihr alle an so Dünnpfiff witzig oO


----------



## Traxano (14. Januar 2008)

MoonC&D schrieb:


> Zum 31.01.2008 fahren die Server endgültig zum letzten Mal herunter.
> 9 Millionen zahlende Bots verharren in einer Schockstarre. Ein Zustand, den sie in den vergangenen 3 Jahren, seit Release des Spiel , in diversen Instanzen und Arenen ausreichend einüben konnten.Chefentwickler Jeff Kaplan dazu gegenüber der Presse:
> _
> "Das Experiment World of Warcraft sollte zeigen, dass Menschen trotz beachtlicher Intelligenz bereit sind, für seelenlosen geistigen Dünnpfiff über Jahre hinweg Geld aus dem Fenster zu werfen."_
> ...




ich glaube net,denn wenn die aufhören wäre dass eine sehr große geld lücke^^

9.000.000*13=117.000.000 Monatlich oda?ich sage nichts mehr dazu


----------



## Traxano (14. Januar 2008)

MoonC&D schrieb:


> Zum 31.01.2008 fahren die Server endgültig zum letzten Mal herunter.
> 9 Millionen zahlende Bots verharren in einer Schockstarre. Ein Zustand, den sie in den vergangenen 3 Jahren, seit Release des Spiel , in diversen Instanzen und Arenen ausreichend einüben konnten.Chefentwickler Jeff Kaplan dazu gegenüber der Presse:
> _
> "Das Experiment World of Warcraft sollte zeigen, dass Menschen trotz beachtlicher Intelligenz bereit sind, für seelenlosen geistigen Dünnpfiff über Jahre hinweg Geld aus dem Fenster zu werfen."_
> ...




ich glaube net,denn wenn die aufhören wäre dass eine sehr große geld lücke^^

9.000.000*13=117.000.000 Monatlich oda?ich sage nichts mehr dazu


----------



## MoonC&D (14. Januar 2008)

Traxano schrieb:


> ich glaube net,denn wenn die aufhören wäre dass eine sehr große geld lücke^^
> 
> 9.000.000*13=117.000.000 Monatlich oda?ich sage nichts mehr dazu



Da kann ich dir nur 117.000.000 mal zustimmen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Januar 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> ohh ja ganz böse, die 2 fehler sind einfach Tippfehler, das kann man ganz leicht daran sehen, das nur 2 Buchstaben verdreht sind und ich komme eben ohne Flamen aus, im Gegensatz zu anderen. Also hat das nicht direkt was damit zu tun, sich nicht ausdrücken zu können, nur weiß ich, wie ich ohne Schimpfworte meine Meinungs ausdrücken kann. Tja du machst ja nie Fehler, schön daß es noch so perfekte Leute wie doch gibt, die dann gleich wieder einen drauf aufmerksam machen.
> Achso damit ich es nicht vergesse. Ich schreib jetzt nur noch kurze Sätze. Sätze mit Punkten. Die Sätze lassen sich dann schöner lesen. Ich hoffe dir gefällt das so besser.



nö


----------



## grimrott (15. Januar 2008)

Rofl spitze! 

Die Antworten der geistigen Tiefflieger sind aber fast genauso lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiscStorasch (15. Januar 2008)

Hehe!

Hier zeigt sich mal wieder wie Unterschiedlich die Klientel in WoW wirklich ist. 
Es gibt tatsächlich ein paar ganz .... die diesen Thread für bare Münze genommen haben. Andere wiederum können nur ihre eigene Meinung/ihren eigenen Witz gelten lassen und andere haben einfach nur herzhaft gelacht über diese SciFi Phantasie.

Achja ich finds lustig, war mal wieder ein kurzweiliger Thread für zwischendurch!

Heiter Weiter und immer schön lächeln!!!


----------



## Crash_hunter (15. Januar 2008)

schöner thread viel wahres dran. echt geil. 
na ja ich ziehe mal net über die her dies net verstanden haben.

MfG Crash_Hunter


----------



## Azeka und loki (15. Januar 2008)

/applaus

Also muss ehrlich sagen sehr kreativ gefällt mir fut femacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Top einfach nur Top 


BILD dir deine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Sorelan (15. Januar 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> An den TE: Nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also leider geht wohl in manchen Köpfen sehr wenig vor, wie ich hier mir Schrecken feststelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum Threadersteller: wirklich gut geschrieben, gefällt mir sehr gut, aber dir ist klar, dass sich jetzt mindestens 5 dieser User deren IQ so hoch ist wie der DPS einer lvl 20 WoW-Waffe, aus dem Kellerfenster stürzen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GobliN (15. Januar 2008)

Ich finds auch klasse <3


----------



## Bablione (15. Januar 2008)

Also nun mal eine Bilanz:

17,6 % Beiträge haben die Ironie nicht verstanden
82,4% Beiträge haben die Ironie verstanden

Nun nochmal für die 17,6 % ^^

Ey alter 17,6 Prozent alter, (also von Hundert) alter, haben den Text nich verstanden alter.

Aber 82,4 Prozent alter, (auch von Hundert) alter, haben den Text aber verstanden alter.

Und nun nochmal für die leute die sagen wir mal ganz anders sind.
28 von 159 Leuten haben den Text nicht verstanden.



Irgendwie lustig, erstaunt mich aber. Sind doch nur 17,6 %.

MFG Babalione


----------



## Belgor (15. Januar 2008)

Térshàk schrieb:


> dummer spast,
> du glaubst doch nicht ehct was du dort oben geschrieben hast...
> eine wette zwischen bill gates und jeff kapplan, ja klar
> 
> ...



Solche Leute wie du sollten auch nicht in eine Forum posten dürfen. Laut das was du geschrieben hast, stell ich mich dich als 13 jährigen vor der nun weinen im Zimmer sitzt und denkt das wäre wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schade das WoW nicht ab 18 ist sag ich da nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Belgor


----------



## Ematra (15. Januar 2008)

Meine Güte, dieser Thread ist ja immer noch nicht geschlossen.

Zu dem Post über mir: Es würde wohl kaum helfen, eine Alterbeschränkung einzuführen. Wie Albert Einstein schon sagte: "Zwei Dinge sind unendlich. Das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit. Wobei ich mir beim Universum nicht ganz sicher bin."

Ich persönlich habe folgende Theorie: Menschliches Denken beruht auf der Quantenmechanik. Die besagt, dass auch im absoluten Vakuum spontan etwas aus dem Nichts entsteht kann. Das bedeutet, dass auch aus Gehirnen, die absolut leer sind, etwas herauskommen kann. Wenn auch nix Gescheites.

Ach so, für alle, die das nicht verstehen: Diese Bemerkung ist natürlich ebenfalls ironisch gemeint.


----------



## Kami-sama (15. Januar 2008)

Also ich muss zugeben, das ich beim lesen des Textes geschmunzelt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber lauthals gelacht (in der Kiddiwelt auch "gelollt") hab ich, als ich die Posts gelesen hab, die das für bare Münze genommen haben und auch über diejenigen, die es den Anti-Ironikern versucht haben zu erklären...

DANKE

Meine Mittagspause ist gerettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## martog (15. Januar 2008)

Hilfe Hilfe was Spiel ich nur ab dem 31.01. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich werde mich am 01.02. aus dem Fenster (Erdgeschoß) stürzen und daran ist nur MoonC&D schuld, weil er die geheimen Blizzard Pläne aufgedeckt hat.

MoonC&D der Text ist super.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber bei weitem nicht so lustig wie die Antworten der User, die es nicht verstehen. Da bestätigt sich mal wieder, die Pisa Studie ist echt.
An buffed führt endlich mal eine Zensur ein.


----------



## MoonC&D (15. Januar 2008)

Bablione schrieb:


> Also nun mal eine Bilanz:
> 
> Und nun nochmal für die leute die sagen wir mal ganz anders sind.
> 28 von 159 Leuten haben den Text nicht verstanden.
> ...



Danke für diese Zusammenstellung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie fast immer sit die Qualität aber fast interessanter, als die Quantität.
Diese 17,6% wollten mich immerhin:

- verklagen
- zensieren
- sperren
- dringend persönlich beleidigen

"Hängt Sie auf! Wo ist der nächste Strick?"

Da bin ich doch froh, dass es es ich um 2008 und das Internet handlet nd nicht um 1872 und den Wilden Westen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trisch (15. Januar 2008)

@TE

Danke für diese erquickende Satiere, hast du dich schon bei Titanik beworben ? Wenn du es noch willst, füge deinen Text als Anlage bei.

Und alle anderen die hier "fake" geschrieben haben, geht noch bischen zur Schule oder lernt noch ein bischen vom Leben bevor ihr hier weiterbrabbelt ^^


----------



## Orthwin (15. Januar 2008)

_"Es stört nicht weiter wenn wir jetzt die Server schließen. Die Reaktionen in den offiziellen Foren haben gezeigt, auch ohne Realm wird der Zorn des Lich Königs ein Verkaufsschlager."_

das ist aber die Wahrheit
die ganzen Kinder würden es echt kaufen

übrigens geil geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arvien (15. Januar 2008)

The World Conspiracy   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir gefällt's. Vielleicht weil ich den Text in seiner Tiefe verstanden habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (15. Januar 2008)

april april?


----------



## StolenTheRogue (15. Januar 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Nette satire, schön ausgedacht, ich finds gut ;P





Stimme ich zu...
Finds auch absolut funny das es einige in diesem forum gibt die den Sinn nicht kapieren


----------



## Aberon (15. Januar 2008)

MoonC&D schrieb:


> _"Ich werde mir das Addon trotzdem kaufen!"_



Sehr nette Satyre aber ich glaube noch geiler wäre es am 1. April 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Januar 2008)

KICKASSEZ schrieb:


> april april?



Ach was, der Blick in den Kalender zeigt: Januar Januar!


----------



## StolenTheRogue (15. Januar 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Meine Güte, dieser Thread ist ja immer noch nicht geschlossen.
> 
> Zu dem Post über mir: Es würde wohl kaum helfen, eine Alterbeschränkung einzuführen. Wie Albert Einstein schon sagte: "Zwei Dinge sind unendlich. Das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit. Wobei ich mir beim Universum nicht ganz sicher bin."
> 
> ...







ok recht hast du ja schon.
Nur scheinst du in deiner weisheit nicht zu merken das du dich dazu hinreissen gelassen hast auf so nen post deine erhabenen worte zu hinterlassen
Traurig meister der allwissenheit! Ich werd meine Fanbettwäsche und die poster die ich von dir habe verbrennen die neue stimme göttlicher weisheit ist nun Belgor!!


----------



## Ematra (15. Januar 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> ok recht hast du ja schon.
> Nur scheinst du in deiner weisheit nicht zu merken das du dich dazu hinreissen gelassen hast auf so nen post deine erhabenen worte zu hinterlassen
> Traurig meister der allwissenheit! Ich werd meine Fanbettwäsche und die poster die ich von dir habe verbrennen die neue stimme göttlicher weisheit ist nun Belgor!!




Du vergisst, dass ich - so ungern ich das zugebe - auch nur ein Mensch bin und deshalb ebenfalls quantenmechanisch denke, ergo genauso blöde bin wie alle anderen auch. Und damit habe ich mir dann schon wieder jedes Recht erworben, in diesem Post so etwas zu verbreiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Was nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen kann, dass es hier zwei Arten von Lesern gibt: Diejenigen, die Ironie verstehen, und diejenigen, die es nicht tun.

Weshalb ich besser nochmal dazu sage, dass auch dies alles wieder mal ironisch gemeint ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Thoralfus (15. Januar 2008)

Ob man diesen diesen text der satire zurechnen kann  würde ich doch arg bezweifeln, denn es mag leicht sein etwas als Satire zu deklarieren und auf nen wünderhübschen Wikilink dazu zuverweisen,  der die These das es satire sei nicht gerade unterstützt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das  sollte wohl eher der Versuch sein,  ne provokative  zur Diskussion anregende these zu schreiben.
Was für Argumente der TE dafür besitzt die seine These untermauern würden wäre fraglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab des ganze für die nur  posts überfliegenden leser etwas angepasst, um auch dort einen genügend hohen informationsfluss zu gewährleisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Januar 2008)

Thoralfus schrieb:


> ob man diesen diesen text der satire kann zurechen würde ich doch arg bezweifeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es bereitet mir auch sehr viel Mühe, etwas Sinn in deine Zeilen hineinzuinterpretieren, aber ich lese sie einfach noch zwei oder drei mal und dann "ist sollte war" es mir sicher gelingen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danhino (15. Januar 2008)

MoonC&D schrieb:


> Zum 31.01.2008 fahren die Server endgültig zum letzten Mal herunter.
> 9 Millionen zahlende Bots verharren in einer Schockstarre. Ein Zustand, den sie in den vergangenen 3 Jahren, seit Release des Spiel , in diversen Instanzen und Arenen ausreichend einüben konnten.Chefentwickler Jeff Kaplan dazu gegenüber der Presse:
> _
> "Das Experiment World of Warcraft sollte zeigen, dass Menschen trotz beachtlicher Intelligenz bereit sind, für seelenlosen geistigen Dünnpfiff über Jahre hinweg Geld aus dem Fenster zu werfen."_
> ...




Als ich den Threat bei der Suche gesehn hab war ich erstmal geschockt aber als ich das gelesen hab nit mehr..  Einfach nur Schlechter Witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum sollte Blizz aufeinmal aufhören die WoW-Server laufen zu lassen?? Ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen, dass Blizz sich mehrere Millionen im Monat nicht durch die Lappen gehen lässt.

Und was sollte es dann bringen noch ein Addon anzukündigen?



Mein Kommentar dazu: Is zwar mal was anderes aber noch Sinnfreier als die meisten Umfragen >.> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Januar 2008)

Danhino schrieb:


> Als ich den Threat bei der Suche gesehn hab war ich erstmal geschockt aber als ich das gelesen hab nit mehr.. Wie alt biste? 11? Naja schlechter scherz pfff....
> 
> Warum sollte Blizz aufeinmal aufhören die WoW-Server laufen zu lassen?? Ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen, dass Blizz sich mehrere Millionen im Monat nicht durch die Labben gehen lässt.
> 
> ...




Hey MoonC&D  Juhu wieder ne Kerbe!  Grats  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (15. Januar 2008)

Und wieder einer ders nicht verstanden hat ....

Ich bin dafür, dass dieser Post bei jeder Installation von Age of Conan/HdRO/War etc erscheint mit 4 Antwortmöglichkeiten, was der Threadersteller damit wollte. Nur wenn man richtig antwortet darf man das Spiel installieren. Ansonsten wird die Festplatte unwiederuflich formatiert.
Alternativ könnten einige Schüler das auch mal ihrem Deutschlehrer geben, der könnte damit sicher eine schöne Klassenarbeit über Textanalyse/Textverständnis schreiben erstellen.

Und wie einige schon schrieben. Sehr nett geschrieben und sehr interessant die Antworten dazu zu lesen


----------



## Minati (15. Januar 2008)

Danhino schrieb:


> Als ich den Threat bei der Suche gesehn hab war ich erstmal geschockt aber als ich das gelesen hab nit mehr..  Einfach nur Schlechter Witz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Wo ist hier 'ne Umfrage? Kann hier irgendjemand eine Umfrage herauslesen?
2. Ich denke .. nein, besser: ich glaube, du hast den Thraed bzw. das "Geschreibsel" nicht verstanden, ansonsten würdest du nicht darauf eingehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dinoline (15. Januar 2008)

* oh neine kein WoW, meine leben hat keinen Sinn mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))

Also der war wirklich lustig, selten so herzlich gelacht!!


----------



## MoonC&D (16. Januar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hey MoonC&D  Juhu wieder ne Kerbe!  Grats
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich wollte mir eh eine neue maus kaufen, Zeit wirds  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamll (16. Januar 2008)

und wieder ein sinnlosthread naja wir werdens ja am 31 sehn obs passiert was es natürlich net wird ^^ aber naja ich bitte einen moderater diesen thread zu schliessen


----------



## Theroas (16. Januar 2008)

Jetzt hab ich mich weggeschmissen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wieder alle Reaktionen, die man sich so wünschen kann:

- "Glaub ich eeeeh net!" (Ne echt gar net.)
- "Glaub ich eeeeh net!" (Ohje, vielleicht stimmts ja.)
- "Hahaha, bist du lustig." (Oh gott, meine Weltreligion könnte untergehen.)
- "Ist dir langweilig?" (Mir auch.)
- "Suchtkrüppel? Ich?? Nä." (Ich spiel ja nur acht Stunden pro Tag)


----------

